# BBS Speedline 19", 9J on Passat B5.5, 1.9 Tdi



## nex-s (May 22, 2018)

Hi guys,

New here.

I have found many answers on this forum, but this one I am struggling with a bit. Hoped you could give me some insight.


I want to get myself a set of Audi Speedline 19 inch rims (BBS RS 861) for the summer seasons. There are basically two options around this part of the world (Latvia).

Either you go with a set of 8.5J ET48, which would require spacers that would cost an additional 150 euros with bolts at least, or you can get the 9J ET33 version that has a slight lip.

The stock alloys on my car atm are 7J ET37, tires are 225/45. I have around 3.5-4cm (1.47-1.57 inches) of space between the inside edge of the rim and the upper control arm and just under 3cm (1.18 inches) of space between the tire and said control arm. I assume, that this control arm does not move in relation to the wheel?

I am leaning towards the 9J ET33 version, but the question is, will it clear the control arm? It appears that it most likely will, but what size tire would fit on it without rubbing? I am looking at 225/35 or 235/35 (this would also be reasonable in total wheel size/circumference). Is running a 225/35 on a 9J rim fine on a daily driver? All the tables list 235mm as a minimum width on that rim. I was thinking of maybe 225/35 in the front and 235/35 in the back?

Also, do these sizes not kill the suspension on B5.5 Passats? I am a very careful driver, but the roads are not too good around here.

A final question - does anyone know any decent tires in these sizes? I was looking at Continental SportContact 6 or Michelin Pilot Sport 4 S. Do these have any sort of lip/curb protection? (Or would this be eliminated by the stretch if any?). I am thinking of getting a barely scrubbed used set of tires, as these can be had for around half the price of new ones around here. I know new is better, but I cannot justify paying double for an extra 1mm of tread, considering the total price of rims and tires combined. The other options around here are budget class that are starting at 50 euros per tire, but these do not scream confidence for me. I have had a couple of near miss experiences because of others making a left turn at a junction from right hand lanes and would rather pay a little extra for decent tires than save and crash into someone that doesn't think through what theyr'e doing.

Any help or insight into any of these (many, I know) questions would be highly appreciated. Surely someone has or has had a similar setup. I've heard that 9J ET41 version fits (albeit not sure if without spacers, as there was no info, therefore I am also unsure about ET33), but they are also next to impossible to get here.



Here are the different types of rims (I am sure you know the difference anyway):

8.5J










9J










The look I am going for, albeit these are the version without the lip, 9J ET41, allegedly (I have almost the exact same car, colour and everything, but the headlights and mirrors):


----------



## Pex (Dec 30, 2020)

nex-s said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> New here.
> 
> ...


 Hello,
From New guy
Have one question about rims,those bbs 9x19 et33 did you ever bought and fit them?
I have b5.5 wagon 4motion 2.8 and im planning to buy those bbs, but can't find any photos or information about fitment.
I know this is old thread and car but it's best I can afford.
Thanks for your help in advance.


----------

